# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  ( المحاضرة الثانية )

## د.شيماء عطاالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*الشرط المفترض (المسبق) في جريمة الرشوة
(*الفاعل موظف عام مختص)
     لا تقع جريمة الرشوة إلاّ من : (أولا) موظف عام (ثانيا) مختص.
أولا – الفاعل موظف عام:
مفهوم الموظف العام:
      لم يضع النظام السعودي لمكافحة الرشوة تعريفا للموظف العام،
(أ‌)	المفهوم الضيق للموظف العام:
       المفهوم الضيق للموظف العام يحدده القانون الإداري. فيعرفه فقهاء القانون الإداري يعرفونه بأنه "كل من يعين في خدمة مرفق عام يدار بالإدارة المباشرة". ويقصد بالإدارة المباشرة أن تتولى الحكومة إدارة المرفق نفسها ولا تتفق مع شركة خاصة على إدارته (نظام الالتزام مثل شركات المحمول). 
ومن التطبيقات علي المرافق العامة التعليم والصحة والجيش والدفاع والاتصالات والكهرباء والماء لأنها تهم الجمهور وهي نشاط الأصل فيه أنه غير ربحي أي خدمي .
طوائف الموظفين العموميين الذين ينطبق عليهم النظام:
أ‌-	طائفة الموظف العام الحقيقي:
وهو الموظف العام وفقا للقانون الإداري، وشروطه هي علي النحو التالي:-
1-	شرط التعيين 
2-	في مرفق عام 
3-	الإدارة المباشرة 
فالأشخاص الذين لا يعينون في المرفق العام وفقا لقرار تعيين صحيح لا يعدون موظفين عموميين. 
ويلزم أن يقوم الموظف العام بعمله في المرفق بصفه دائمة وليست عرضية كالكهربائي الذي ترسله الشركة التي يعمل بها لإصلاح الأعطال الكهربائية في الجامعة.
ب – طائفة الموظف العام الحكمي 
وتشمل هذه الطائفة أشخاصا ليسوا موظفين عموميين وفقا للقانون الإداري ولكن نظام مكافحة الرشوة قد أضافهم لمفهوم الموظف العام في تجريمه للرشوة. 
وتشمل هذه الطائفة التالي: 
1-	العاملين بصفه مؤقتة لدى الدولة أو أحد الأجهزة ذات الشخصية المعنوية العامة (........). تشمل هذه الطائفة كل من يعمل لدى الدولة مهما كانت طبيعة الرابطة التي تربطها بها سواء أكانت تعاقدين أم غيرها (مثال التعاقدية المدرسون) ، وسواء أكان من يعمل لدى الدولة سعوديا أم أجنبيا، وسواء أكان مثبتا في وظيفة معينة أم أنه يؤديها بشكل دائم أو مؤقت؛ فينطبق على الطلاب الذين يعملون في جهة حكومية خلال فترة إجازة الصيف. 
2-	الشركات التي تدير المرفق العام بطريق الالتزام: 
سبق القول أن العاملين بهذه الشركات ليسوا من الموظفين العموميين في القانون  الإداري ومع ذلك فإن نظام الرشوة قد وسع في مفهوم الموظف العام في الرشوة ليشملهم مثال ذلك العاملين في شركات المحمول علي الرغم من أنهم يتبعون شركة خاصة. 
3-	العاملين بشركات المساهمة:
وهي شركات تطرح أسهمها للجمهور 
4-	العاملين بالشركات التي تساهم الحكومة في رأس مالها بنصيب: إذا اشترت وزارة من الوزارات أسهما في شركة خاصة (مثال البنك) يصبح العاملون فيها في حكم الموظف العام في الرشوة.
5-	الشركات أو المؤسسات الفردية التي تزاول الأعمال المصرفية: مثال ذلك شركة الراجحي للصرافة والبنوك والمصارف المختلفة.
ثانياً: شرط الاختصاص 
لا تقع جريمة الرشوة إلا إذا كان الفاعل موظف عام مختص أي كانت الخدمة المطلوبة في مقابل الرشوة تقع في مجال اختصاصه الوظيفي .
المقصود بالاختصاص : 
(أ) الاختصاص الحقيقي 
يتوافر الاختصاص الحقيقي في أي من الحالات الآتية: 
1- الاختصاص الكلي: 
وتتحقق هذه الحالة إذا كان العمل المطلوب من الموظف من اختصاصه هو وحده (مثال الأستاذ يصحح ورقة الطالب بمفرده فهو مختص إذن بنجاح الطالب في المادة) 

2- الاختصاص الجزئي:
وتتحقق هذه الحالة عندما يشارك الموظف زميل له في التوقيع علي الورقة المطلوبة مثال إصدار ترخيص محل تجاري 
3- الرأي الاستشاري:
عندما يطلب من الموظف إبداء رأي استشاري في مسألة معينة فإن شرط الاختصاص يتوافر عندئذ حتى ولو كان موظف آخر هو الذي يقرر الأمر أي يوقع علي الأوراق مثال قررت الجامعة شراء أجهزة مكيروفانات للقاعات المحاضرات تشكلت لجنة للبت في العطاءات التي تقدمت بها أكثر من شركة أحالت اللجنة الأجهزة إلى خبير لإبداء رأيه في أفضل الأجهزة من حيث الكفاءة والثمن اتصل مندوب إحدى الشركات بالخبير وأعطاه رشوة لكي يبدي رأيا لصالح أجهزة شركته فقبلها الخبير، هنا تقع جريمة الرشوة حتى ولو قررت اللجنة مخالفة رأي الخبير. 

4- معيار الصلة 
يكون الموظف مختصا في مفهوم جريمة الرشوة إذا كان زميله في العمل هو المختص الحقيقي بالعمل المطلوب لأن ذلك يخلق علاقة وظيفية بين الموظف والخدمة المطلوبة. وتقع الرشوة حتى ولو رفض زميله أن يؤدي العمل المطلوب. مثال ذلك رشوة تقدم من طالب يدرس جزاء خاص إلى زميل أستاذه في المادة حتى ولو كان هذا الزميل لا يدرس له تلك المادة.
(ب) الزعم بالاختصاص 
      تقع الرشوة ولو كان الموظف غير مختص بالعمل إذا زعم أنه مختص به أي ادعى أنه يستطيع أن يؤدي الخدمة المطلوبة من الراشي. مثال ذلك أستاذ القانون الإداري الذي يأخذ رشوة لكي يزيد درجات طالب في مادة القانون الجنائي إذا ادعي له أنه يراجع درجات تلك المادة ويستطيع زيادتها. وتقع الرشوة منه ولو ادعائه كاذبا كما تقع الرشوة حتى ولو لم يستطيع زيادة تلك الدرجات. أما إذا كان صادقا في أنه يراجع درجات المادة فإن شرط الاختصاص يتحقق أيضا وفقا لمعيار الصلة.
	يشترط في الزعم أن يصدر سلوك إيجابي من الموظف، فلا تقع الرشوة لو اعتقد صاحب الحاجة أن الموظف مختص وهو غير ذلك دون أن يصدر أي سلوك من هذا الموظف كأن يضع له في جيبه مبلغ الرشوة فلا يرفضها الموظف ولا يتحدث مع صاحب الحاجة. أما إذا كان الموظف مختص فتقع الرشوة في هذه الحالة. 
	ويشترط في الزعم أن يكون قابلا للتصديق من الشخص العادي ، فلا تقع الرشوة من أستاذ القانون الإداري  الذي أخذ رشوة لكي يزيد درجات الطالب في مادة الاقتصاد في كلية إدارة الأعمال. 
(جـ) الاعتقاد الخاطئ بالاختصاص 
	لم يتضمن نظام الرشوة السعودي حالة الاعتقاد الخاطئ بالاختصاص عندما لا يكون الموظف مختصا ولكنه اعتقد خطأ أنه مختص كما في حالة موظف في إدارة القبول والتسجيل في الجامعة إذا أخذ رشوة لكي يغير في درجات الطالب إذا كان هذا الموظف في إجازة وكانت رئيسه قد نقله إلى إدارة النشاط . ومع ذلك يعتقد البعض أن جريمة الرشوة تقع منه اكتفاء بالاعتقاد الخاطئ بالاختصاص من موظف غير مختص قياسا على ما تضمنه النظام السعودي للرشوة من الاكتفاء بالزعم بالاختصاص.

----------


## شرقاويه

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتوره ونتمنى لك الافضل دائما 

ولكن اود سؤالك اذا تكرمتي كبف نعرف المنهج المحدد اللذي سوف ندرسه من الكتابان ؟؟ لاننا نريد الدراسه اولا باول 


وشكرا

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يمكنك أختي الكريمة الدخول علي توصيف المقرر لمعرفة المراجع المطلوبة ومن ثم البدء في المذاكرة أول بأول فعلى سبيل المثال يمكنك البدء في كتاب جريمة الرشوة للدكتور أسامة وفي حال وجود أي سؤال أو استفسار عن جزء يصعب عليك فهمه اكتبي سؤالك وسأقوم بالرد عليه 
مع أمنياتي بالتوفيق

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورة دكتورة شيماء ولكن جريمة الرشوة ذات محاور عدة سواء كان ذلك طبقا للقانون الوضعى والذى نطبقه عندنا فى مصر والذى ينتمى للمذهب اللاتينى أو المذهب الانجلوساكسونى كما فى انجلترا وامريكا أو فى الشريعة الحنفاء 
ولك كل التحية والاحترام

----------

